# Cyclone Dust Collector



## guywithblueglasses (Jan 20, 2017)

Dust collection is important for anyone doing woodworking (for the sake of our lungs). I've looked at a number of DIY cyclone dust collectors and decided to build this simple design using a simple bucket and ABS fittings:

https://youtu.be/7COeGzKEYGA

I didn't put in a baffle but it seems to still work ok.  Does anyone have experience with this type of dust collector.  The bucket and fittings were inexpensive enough that I can rebuild without damaging the bank account!   I appreciate your comments.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2017)

You are almost there, just add a funnel to to a second pale. 
For a funnel you can use an old lamp shade or a dog collar


----------



## J0sh (Mar 21, 2017)

guywithblueglasses said:


> Dust collection is important for anyone doing woodworking (for the sake of our lungs). I've looked at a number of DIY cyclone dust collectors and decided to build this simple design using a simple bucket and ABS fittings:
> 
> https://youtu.be/7COeGzKEYGA
> 
> I didn't put in a baffle but it seems to still work ok.  Does anyone have experience with this type of dust collector.  The bucket and fittings were inexpensive enough that I can rebuild without damaging the bank account!   I appreciate your comments.



I bet that tools comes in real handy!!!


----------

